# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Lucid Dream Meditation

## chance7hope

Heyy all ^_^
So I really want to know more abot lucid dream meditation. Curently I am listening to a guide by PercyLucid. You go and check it out its verry helpfull. So in it he says that you can practise lucid dream meditation to prefect the skill that he will teach you. 
My question is what do you do, how do you actually practice lucid dream meditation. 

P.S. We're talking about practicing the skill in the real world not the dream world :p

----------


## ThreeCat

**Moved to Meditation subforum**

I practice mindfulness of breathing.  I feel it helps but I don't do it specifically for lucid dreaming.

----------


## chance7hope

_Can you tell me more please? 
What do you do what are your steps for the meditation?_

----------

